# F525



## painter (Aug 24, 2011)

Could someone tell me how to check my ignition switch?I have it out of the tractor.
Also,I can start the tractor by bypassing the solenoid,but the PTO will not engage.If I turn the ignition key to the start position,while the engine is running,the starter does not engage and and "clash" on the starting gear.
A electrical drawing would help me.
Questioning if it is the solenoid or the ignition switch.
One thing that bothers me is once I get it running the PTO will not engage?
Thanks in advance.
Lee


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Lee.. Sounds like you have a low battery, or a bad connection from the battery to the electrical system. It needs a good kick to start the pto if the battery voltage is low it wont work..


----------

